

Ask HN: User telemetry which isn't Google Analytics? - UnoriginalGuy

So I, like many, have always been an avid user of Google Analytics on my sites. However I never realised that was seemingly my ONLY option until now...<p>We have a project which will be primarily aimed at children. And while management would love your typical Google Analytics experience, they cannot authorise the collection of data by an external company (both for PR&#x2F;political reasons, but also the lawyers are nervous even with a privacy policy about lawsuits and other state&#x27;s data collection laws (it might rarely apply)).<p>I&#x27;ve been googling around I&#x27;m really not coming up with much. All everyone talks about is Google Analytics or even Microsoft&#x27;s Azure version of the same (Application Insights, which is still externally grabbed).<p>So what are my options here? .Net would be ideal but failing that anything with a Web-API interface will be workable. It just has to be in-house, and not cost a huge sum (because the politics of spending more than the department budget is a headache).
======
leesalminen
I've used Piwik (piwik.org) before with success. It's fairly extensible as
well.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
That looks pretty interesting. We'd need to install MySQL for that in
particular, but honestly we could just single-box the Piwik and basic
infrastructure it requires (PHP, Apache, MySQL).

Thanks for the suggestion definitely something I'll be looking into further.

------
gesman
I run small hosting company and want to offer analytics services to my
clients, that will include all details that Google analytics hides as well as
allows us to host all the data locally, without using any third party service.
Here's project description with image snapshot:

[http://www.mensk.com/traffic-ray-new-splunk-app-to-
visualize...](http://www.mensk.com/traffic-ray-new-splunk-app-to-visualize-
your-http-web-traffic-for-security-and-analytics-needs/)

It's multi-platform, open source, fully operational with a free Splunk
license. Currently support only apache logs, but wouldn't be that difficult to
add IIS support

------
benologist
I used to use this some years ago: [http://smartertools.com/smarterstats/web-
analytics-seo-softw...](http://smartertools.com/smarterstats/web-analytics-
seo-software.aspx) if you're on windows servers.

------
Gustomaximus
You could try stat counter:
[https://statcounter.com/](https://statcounter.com/)

